# ABGA point



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Could someone explain to me how the ABGA point system works? What placings get you points? Does it depend on the number of animals showing?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is an article, but if you read the whole thing or just scroll down, I think you will learn what you are asking.

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp ... Points.asp


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link Tim, ithas cleared up alot of my questions.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I just looked at Maggie's website. She has some very nice goats.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you Tenacross. I appreciate the article, cleared up a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great link... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It looks to me that *11* is the magic number for class size.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not interested in the point system, as it's not a goal for us right now, BUT, I do want to read the link when I have time because of curiosity  
The buck we bought in Sept is registered with ABGA/IBGA, and was shown at a couple of shows. I know he has 5 or 6 points with ABGA. 
My son has his heart set on showing him at the fairs next summer if he continues to grow nicely, so we'll see what happens. However, I don't know of any ABGA shows at the fairs, I do know of some IBGA shows. I figured that would give a huge boost to my sons self esteem to show in a 'big' show, haha  But we won't get too excited, that's still a ways away and a lot can happen between now and then.


----------

